# Wall mounting skis



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

...for decoration. 

I've got a few pairs of old skis and I'm thinking of wall mouting them. Has anyone done this before? I'm sure the easiest way is to just screw them to the wall....but that's not how I operate. 

I was thinking of something along the lines of mirror clips? Any other thoughts? 

Location will be a snap; tounge and grove walls...so no worries about looking for a wallstud.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2009)

If you don 't want to see the screws you can screw off the bindings, screw it to the wall under the binding mount and then put the bindings back on. There will be no signs of how you got them up there.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 12, 2009)

I am interested also, I have some vintage "virgin" skis, ie Vo Slaloms and GS Electras that I would prefer not drilling.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If you don 't want to see the screws you can screw off the bindings, screw it to the wall under the binding mount and then put the bindings back on. There will be no signs of how you got them up there.



That's a good idea! By I'd like to not drill through the actualy ski if possible.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 12, 2009)

I passed on a nice pair of The Ski "Black Magics" because they were wall mounted and were drilled through the skis.


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 12, 2009)

I have skis mounted on the wall, and I didn't drill the skis. Instead, I used mirror mounts -- two at each end -- and that seems to work fine. They've been up there for five years without a problem.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> I have skis mounted on the wall, and I didn't drill the skis. Instead, I used mirror mounts -- two at each end -- and that seems to work fine. They've been up there for five years without a problem.




Sweet, thanks! I have to hit the Depot at lunch...I'll add those to my list.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 12, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I passed on a nice pair of The Ski "Black Magics" because they were wall mounted and were drilled through the skis.



K2 Black Magics? I use to have a pair of those with some ESS VAR bindings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Sweet, thanks! I have to hit the Depot at lunch...I'll add those to my list.



We now require a trip report with pics of the process.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> We now require a trip report with pics of the process.



Oh, I will deliver. Be careful what you wish for! I could do a TR on every project we've done over the last few months...painting the house, painting the shed, landscaping, the fire pit area, bridge over the stream, shingling, powerwashing, sill plate insulating, front wall insulation, new facets, ripping down shelving, wood stove installation, chimney cleaning, lawn upkeep.....the list really goes on.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Oh, I will deliver. Be careful what you wish for! I could do a TR on every project we've done over the last few months...painting the house, painting the shed, landscaping, the fire pit area, bridge over the stream, shingling, powerwashing, sill plate insulating, front wall insulation, new facets, ripping down shelving, wood stove installation, chimney cleaning, lawn upkeep.....the list really goes on.



Can I get a TR on the bridge, shingling and the chimney cleaning?:razz:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 12, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> K2 Black Magics? I use to have a pair of those with some ESS VAR bindings.



No, The Ski Black Magics.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Can I get a TR on the bridge, shingling and the chimney cleaning?:razz:




Most certainly! I'll have to go through the archives at home and pull out some pics. :beer:


Edit: 

I grabbed some mirror clips at lunch and they do indeed fit the skis. We just need to figure out how we want to mount them. They're an older pair of K2 El Camino's.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 16, 2009)

i used eye hooks and wire...screwed 2 eye hooks into the bases (one between the toe piece and tip and one between the back binding and tail)...then i put 2 eye hooks in the wall at the same distance and used wire to attach...they dont lay flat against the wall but its cool b/c it adds dimension and i have them on an angle....


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2009)

Mirror hangers worked like a charm. I used 4 on each ski; two on the tips, two on the tails. I will have some pics to post later.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2009)

Pics! 

Pretty simple. I bought two mirror kits for a total of 8 mirror hangers. I used 4 per ski: Two tip, two tail. 

Mark and mount the bottom brackets. With the skis in place, mark where the top bracket should be. Screw the top bracket in...but not all the way. Screw the screw about halfway between the top and bottom of the mount...this will allow you to slide it in place. Put ski in, slide two top brackets down..shamWow...you're set. Another set of hands/eyes is very helpful for this. 

Brackets:






Mounted:





Bonus points if you know what movie is on in this pic:





These skis are significant to me. I bought them at the shop I worked at back in 1997 or 1998. I bought them totally on a whim. I was big in to snowboarding at the time, but all the employees were raving about these "parabolic" skis. These were the same as the K2 IV, without the electronic dampener.  I was hooked. These really got me back into skiing. 

A few years later, I taught my now wife to ski and I was on these skis. A few years back, I was on these when my wife and I got "back" into skiing after a multi year hiatus. It's fitting that they're now hanging on the wall. Lots of history with these skis. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Pics!
> 
> Pretty simple. I bought two mirror kits for a total of 8 mirror hangers. I used 4 per ski: Two tip, two tail.
> 
> ...



Nice, I won a pair of those through selling K2's at the shop I worked at. Since I had pro-formed the Merlin Vs you can see in the quiver thread, I gave them to my dad. They were a nice ski at the time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome Glenn!!!  I'm going to have to do this with my old K2's


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks great, Glenn!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'd love to hang up the 4 pairs of straight skis I rescued last year from the "bulk pick up" the town over from me was having.


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

Did you get them hung?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

I thinking of hanging these.  Since I wil never get to use them, the way things are going.  Put a screw right through them as a sacrfice to Ullr!!!!!!


----------



## maroark (Jan 24, 2013)

those are good ideas, i think i will try that in my guest cottage!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> Did you get them hung?



Posted pics a few posts back. ; )


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Posted pics a few posts back. ; )



Probably hoping you had a few more pairs hung by now.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I thinking of hanging these. Since I wil never get to use them, the way things are going. Put a screw right through them as a sacrfice to Ullr!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 7433



I've seen your pics of these before but man, they are sick!


----------

